# Lap counter / Timer



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi All,
Resurrecting my 4 lane track that I put togrther about 12 years ago using Tyco track pieces. I would like to add a lap counter /time when I rebuild the setup. We were running level 40 Neo cars and unfortunately I am going to have to completely redo the setup as it has been sitting to long. Is there a newb setup out there? That don't require a 401K disbursement? I have several PC's and monitors sitting around, possibly a tutorial on the subject any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I'm not looking to spend a fortune on a setup just some guidance in the correct direction, I don't wish to learn by making expensive mistakes so I request the assistance of the experienced racers here at HT. I'm working with an 8 x 16 area not sure of the origional track footage .. Fairly large tho.

Thanks in advance,

Kur


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

This may help.
http://www.slotcardragon.com/index.html


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Ogre .. It appears that it will only handle 2 lanes.


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

TrackMate...best $200 I spent :thumbsup:

http://www.trackmateracing.com/shop/product.php?id_product=10


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Agreed on the trackmate, virtually plug 'n play, good support, too.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I use SRM. It's DOS, and works on any old computer.... and its free.

http://www.cenobyte.nl/slotracemanager/


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Now that looks very intreresting .. Thank You Sir! ..


----------

